# Mitarbeiter gesucht!



## fischfarm-schubert (3. März 2009)

Hallo,

leider kommt unser Mitarbeiter für unsere Filiale in Oyten nicht wieder. Deshalb suchen wir dringend einen Mitarbeiter für unsere Filiale in Oyten (bei Bremen) für die Zeit vom 1.4.09 bis 31.7.09
Ausbildung zum Fischwirt oder Zoofachverkaüfer wäre ideal, zumindest sollen aber fundierte Kenntnisse rund um den Gartenteich vorhanden sein.
Bei Interesse einfach anrufen: 0172-43 14 101
_________________
Viele Grüße, Schubi


----------

